# Lazy doe may be pregnant.



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Wondering if anyone's ever noticed their does get super lazy when they are bred?

Our one girl Lou seems to be super lazy these days. Like walks out to the pasture but lays down and eats and just kinda does this all day long. 

She's kidded before so it's hard to tell if she bred but she's getting fat and extremely lazy lol. 

We removed our buck from the does pasture in aug. Having a hard time telling if they are bred/in heat or just eating way to much haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes, these are signs of pregnancy in goats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would give her a check up to be sure nothing else is going on...my goats do not let lazy when bred...they act pretty much the same until the last week or so...

check temp.( 101.5-103.5 is normal range)
check lower inner eye lids for color..you want to see deep pink to red
brush her down and look for lumps bumps and lice

is she eating and drinking well? eye bright and alert...pooping berries and peeing just fine...comes when called...not hunched up or tail tucked..head down? other then being lazy anything else causes you to take pause?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old is she?


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

She's about 4.

No lumps, bumps or lice. Eye colour is normal, comes when called, runs when she hears grain in the bucket, pooping berries and peeing seems normal. Haven't taken her temp yet.

Just noticed her laying down in the pasture in the last 3 weeks lol.








This is her on the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a few who do get lazy when pregnant. Others get more active and will fight the others!

How far along is she? Just to be on the safe side I would check her temp.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have one who gets lazy, and one who doesn't. You can take a temp, but for my doe this is normal.


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

The doe in question is confirmed pregnant via ultrasound yesterday. And showing triplets! Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd be tired too! She's resting up cause she sure won't get any rest once the triplets arrive!

Congrats, may they all be does!


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh man! We aren't that lucky hahaha. This year 3 of the 4 kids born last winter were bucklings!

Thanks tho hehe. One can dream! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is a lovely doe - congrats on the triplets to be!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats....she is a pretty girl


----------



## Jezzie (Nov 12, 2013)

Only 99ish days until we find out for real if it's triplets haha! 

She had a single buck in Jan... He's so big! Called him Tank lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

